# Kell tenni valamit az allatokert!!!!!! Az allatcsonkolo



## Melitta (2003 Szeptember 2)

Legfeljebb nem tarthat állatokat az a bölcskei férfi, aki valószínűleg abból élt, hogy élő kutyákat csonkított meg. Más büntetést nem kaphat. A vadásztársaságnál vizsgálatot indítanak, mert állítólag az ő vadászaik rendelték a bölcskei férfitől a levágott testrészeket, amelyekért cserébe töltényeket kaptak. 

Az állatcsonkoló eltűnt, senki nem találja. A bölcskeiek viszont beszélnek. Azt mondják, a férfi a vadászoknak adta el a környékbeli állatok levágott testrészeit. A helyi vadásztársaság szabályai szerint ugyanis a dúvadak, így a kóborkutyák orra, farka és lábai úgynevezett dúvad-jelek, amiért a vadászok töltényeket kapnak. Dúvad-jelet viszont elméletben csak hivatásos vadász szerezhet, miután csak ő lőheti ki a dúvadat, 
és vághatja le a testrészeket. A helyi vadásztársaságnál csak egyetlen vadásztól 
fogadnak el dúvad-jelet, de ő azt mondja, nem tud az esetről, vezetőként viszont kivizsgáltatja. 

A helyiek azt mondják, a férfi nagyüzemben csonkolt. Nem csak ottani vadászoknak szállította a töltényekre átszámítva 800 forintot érő testrészeket. Az állatvédők azt mondják, ez nem egyedi eset. 

Hivatásos vadásznak és azok, akik hozzájuk tartozunak van úgy, hogy saját házuk portáján lövik le a kutyákat. Ez nem városban, inkább vidéken jellemző. 

Közben az egyik dúvadként megcsonkított foxikereveréket az orvosok megműtötték, és azt mondják, talán sikerül megmenteni.


----------



## Venatoris (2003 December 1)

He??? :shock: 

Na azt inkább nem mondom mit tennék az ilyenekkel!!!
(Mármint a csonkolókkal...)
Pedig ötletem lenne! :evil:


----------



## dulifuli (2003 December 4)

:twisted: nekem is :twisted: sok :twisted: jooooo :twisted: otletem :twisted: lenne :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2003 December 4)

Mire gondoltok? :shock:


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Ötleteim nekem is vannak :!: :evil: :!: 
Pitti, túl szadik :!: 8) 
Finom lelked nem "terhelem" :!: :roll: 8)


----------



## Melitta (2003 December 5)

Sajnos a nyomdafesteket nem birna el amit en is csinalnak ilyen emberekkel.
Mi alairtunk egy tiltakozast az ilyen esetekre buntessek meg nagyon oket.Mi is kertuk,hogy hozzak torvenybe az allatok vedelmet.
Nem tudom mit lett belole?


----------



## Zsókuci (2003 December 5)

Rossz hírem van Melitta :!: 
Az állatkínzás napjainban, szabálysértésnek minösül :!:  

Remélem hamarosan változik ez a büntetö jogszabály, felváltja egy, a jelenleginél hatásosabb törvény :!:


----------



## lulu (2006 Október 15)

Módosult a jogszabály. 
2006- ra már börtönbüntetés is kiszabható állatkínzásért. (max. 3év)
Bár az ország másik felén madárinfluenza pánikban több 1000 szárnyart gázosítottak el brutál módon.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 November 27)

Erre mondjatok valamit....
Én szerintem kiírtanám az egész várost, ha ilyet tennének bármelyik dögöcskémmel...

http://velvet.hu/celeb/buksi061127/


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

A fickót szó nélkül csonkolnám, ha az én kutyáimmal próbálkozna...magyarázat is lenne: a kutya leharapta.


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 30)

Van rá törvény, de sajna nem tudják betarttatni és igazából azon kívül hogy felháborodunk rajta, sokat nem tehetünk ellene.. Pedig szegény állat nem tudja magát védeni.. De egy kutya miatt nem fognak gyilkossági ügyben nyomozást indítani..


----------



## nagyarpad (2007 Szeptember 9)

A temaval kaocsolatban csak annyit hogy mindenki azt laja hogy egy kutyat vagy egy macskat megkinoztak ; ami persze hogy elitelni valo dolog .En eleg sok esetrol hallottam ,mikor koborkutyak embert tamadtak meg-vagy gyermekt oltek meg. Ehez mit szoltok?


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

kurtara kell vagni a farkat, meg a füleit!


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 13)

A gazdátlan kobor kutyákak elkéne altatni /ez lenne a leghumánusabb megoldás/ akkor nem támadna meg embereket. De az embereket kéne megbüntetni aki kiteszi az állatokat az utcára.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok, uj vagyok itt, remelem befogadtok engem is...
Messzirol irok, Erdelybol, nalunk meg sajnos nincsenek meg a minimalis jogi keretek se, az "emberek" kinozzak meg a sajat allataikat is, ne is beszeljunk a gazdatlanokrol....jelenleg a helyzet teljesen felhaborito, par napja felborult mindenki egyensulya egy borzaszto film miatt, ami az internetre kerult fel...
7 honapos allapotos vagyok....ha ket szekundumot meg latok az illeto filmbol, garantaltan megszultem volna ido elott a kicsim...
Olyan hogy egy gazdatlan allat megtamad egy embert sokkal ritkabban fordul elo mint forditva....pedig egyesek nagyon megerdemelnek....en azokat peldaul akik a minap halalra kinoztak egy cicat es internetre is felkerult a film, hat nem sajnalnam ha valami fenevadak szetszednek oket, megerdemlik....
Jelenleg szavazatokat gyujt egy hires TV ado, a torveny megszavazasa surgetesere....nalunk az allatoknak nincsenek jogaik....


----------



## cptnemo (2007 Október 3)

Félreértést elkerülve ,nekem semmi bajom a kutyákkal sem a cicákkal és egyéb álatkákkal.Forditva.Ők utálnak engem.Most elkezdhetném sorolni az összes támadásukat személyem ellen de 1 ideig ellenék vele.Ami a legfontosabb,kóbor kutya még sose kezdett ki velem.Miért van ez?Én sosem ártottam egynekse.


----------



## körömlakkbaby (2008 Január 4)




----------



## Csabaja (2008 Április 1)

*tenni kell, igen*



Melitta írta:


> Legfeljebb nem tarthat állatokat az a bölcskei férfi, aki valószínűleg abból élt, hogy élő kutyákat csonkított meg. Más büntetést nem kaphat. A vadásztársaságnál vizsgálatot indítanak, mert állítólag az ő vadászaik rendelték a bölcskei férfitől a levágott testrészeket, amelyekért cserébe töltényeket kaptak.
> 
> Az állatcsonkoló eltűnt, senki nem találja. A bölcskeiek viszont beszélnek. Azt mondják, a férfi a vadászoknak adta el a környékbeli állatok levágott testrészeit. A helyi vadásztársaság szabályai szerint ugyanis a dúvadak, így a kóborkutyák orra, farka és lábai úgynevezett dúvad-jelek, amiért a vadászok töltényeket kapnak. Dúvad-jelet viszont elméletben csak hivatásos vadász szerezhet, miután csak ő lőheti ki a dúvadat,
> és vághatja le a testrészeket. A helyi vadásztársaságnál csak egyetlen vadásztól
> ...




Semmit nem adnék azért, mert a vadász elvégzi a munkáját, csak a bérét. Az eset pedig szörnyűséges. Nagyon fel vagyok háborodva, és remélem, megtalálják az elkövetőt, találnak rá módot, hogy megbüntessék.


----------



## Csabaja (2008 Április 1)

nagyarpad írta:


> A temaval kaocsolatban csak annyit hogy mindenki azt laja hogy egy kutyat vagy egy macskat megkinoztak ; ami persze hogy elitelni valo dolog .En eleg sok esetrol hallottam ,mikor koborkutyak embert tamadtak meg-vagy gyermekt oltek meg. Ehez mit szoltok?



Sajnos, a kóbor állatnak is van, azaz volt gazdája, és akiket kidobnak ugyanúgy lelki betegek lesznek, mint az emberek. Csak ők nem az alkoholhoz, bűnözéshez fordulnak, hanem a kétlábút bántják, aki kidobta őket, de sajnos már csak az ártatlanokon csapódik le. Ezeket az állatokat be kell fogni, és ha még szocializálható, meg kell próbálni családba elhelyezni, ha nem, akkor sajnos el kell altatni.


----------



## Csabaja (2008 Április 1)

Sajnos családon belül, szertő gazdik mellett is előfordul, hogy az állat megvadul. Nekünk volt egy dobbermanunk, akit imádtunk ő is imádott minket, amikor egy éves kora körül elkezdte bánta ni a kisebbik lányomat 10-12 éves volt akkor. Először csak morgott rá, majd neki is akart támadni. Ekkor egy kiképző központot működtető menhelyre vittük, ahol mindent megpróbáltak, hogy legalább őrző-védő kutyát faragjanak belőle, de sajnos a túltenyésztés olyan idegi elváltozásokat okozott nála, hogy néhány hónap után el kellett altatni. Mi megtettük amit lehetett, de van aki kidobja az állatot, és akkor van a nagy baj.


----------



## Borella (2008 Április 1)

Sajnos, hiába is van már Magyarországon állatvédelmi törvény, ahhoz olyan bírók is kellenének, akik valóban el mernek ítélni valakit. Míg ez nem történik meg, ez így fog menni. Nagy szívfájdalmam nekem ez a téma, ha csak rágondolok, elmegy a maradék életkedvem. Nem értem, hogyan történhet ez meg és miért, hogy élhetnek köztünk ilyen emberek. Múlt héten is, mikor épp nagyon jó kedvem volt, bemondták az RTL-en, hogy újabb állatkínzások történtek, egy kutyust kínoztak halálra és valószínűleg ugyanaz a fiatalokból álló banda, amelyik előzőleg egy perzsacicát is kifeszített két fa közé, így ölték meg, hát én majdnem rosszul lettem. A tehetetlenségtől meg egész elhagy az erőm, az ember komolyan ugyanazt kiróná rájuk legszívesebben, amit ők elkövettek ezek ellen az ártatalan, kedves kis élőlények ellen, de ezeket nem találták meg. A baj, hogy nem is keresik, pedig gőzerővel kellene és az állatkínzás büntetését, nyomozását pont olyan komolyan kellene venni, mint az emberi áldozattal járó bűneseteket. Sokszor ott se tesznek meg mindent. Az is szörnyű, hogy mikor nyilvánvaló az elkövető, tettenérés híján mégsem kapják el. Akiket meg alkapnak, el is engedik egy kis pénzbüntetés után. Ezért hiábavaló volt kiharcolni az állavédelmi törvényt, én is abban a reményben írtam alá, hogy elrettentő ereje lesz.

A kutyatámadások hátterében 100 százalékig mindig a hibás emberi magatartás áll, rossz, logikátlan bánásmód többnyire, sajnos az áldozatok legtöbbször vétlenek, valaki ártott az állatnak, így vagy úgy, következetlen, rossz neveléssel, gonoszsággal stb., és aztán valaki megissza a levét. De elaltatni minden kóborkutyát... hát akkor talán a hajléktalanokat is el kellene és így tovább... Altassunk el minden élőlényt, aki az utunkban van... Embertelen gondolkodás.

Erdély (Románia) kóborkutya helyzete tényleg siralmas és lesújtó, ott sajnos az emberek jogai sem voltak sehol a rendszerváltásig és talán azóta sem úgy, ahogy kellene. De valami elképesztő nyomorra és brutalitásra utal, ahogy a román hatóság ezt a helyzetet kezeli és hagyja...
Szegény kis állatok.


----------



## Borella (2008 Április 13)

Itt a legújabb, sajnos megint egy rossz hír: a Vérmezőn évek óta garázdálkodó állatmérgező újabb áldozata volt ma éjjel a nővéremék kutyája, egész éjjel az állatklinikán próbálták menteni az életét, most is nagyon gyenge.
Már híre ment és többször cikkeztek, riportoztak róla, fel is jelentették, mégsem történik semmi, a rendőrség sem keresi, ez a sötét lélek évek óta mérgezett ételt rejt a bokrok tövébe szerte a Városmajorban, holtan hevernek télen a hollók, tavasszal a madarak, egész évben öli a cicákat és kutyákat. A környezetvédőket se zavarja úgy látszik, hogy valaki büntetlenül pusztítja egy közparkban az életet válogatás nélkül. Én vele etetném fel az összes mérgét, amije még van és megoldódna ez a kérdés örökre, de legalábbis el kéne kapni és leültetni, ha valakit ez egyáltalán érdekelne egy állatvédelmi törvénnyel már rendelkező országban. El vagyok keseredve.


----------



## tkaroly74 (2008 Október 15)

Magyarországon van állatvédelmi törvény - DE CSAK PAPÍRON !!!!! Sajnos aki az állatok jogaiért harcol azt hülyének tekintik .... Mindenhol falakba ütközik , a hivatalok nem , vagy csak minimális szinten foglalkoznak a bejelentésekkel - és lezárják az ügyeket érdemi döntés nélkül ! Nagyon kevés a kivétel és nagyon sok az állatokat bántalmazó , kínzó " ember" .


----------



## jnani (2008 Október 15)

biza! talan a legjobb lenne ot is megcsonkitani


----------



## tomy76 (2008 Október 20)

Ilyet még nem is hallottam,ezek nem is emberek!


----------



## sode (2008 November 4)

Igazatok van, valamit kell tenni az állatokért, keményen bűntetni kell az állatkinzókat.
De mi lesz az emberekkel ? Soknak már nehezebb a sorsa mint a kborkutyáknak, nem egyszer látni, hogy a kukák mellett egy koszton vannak velük.
Sajnos azok, akik kezet tettek a hatalmas vagyonokra nem gondolnak arra, hogy egy keveset juttassanak az elesett embereknek, szivesebben tartanak több hobbiállatot.


----------



## tkaroly74 (2008 November 12)

magyarország napjainkban - a médiának köszönhetően egyre több ilyen eset kerül nyilvánosságra . a hivatalokat ezek az elkövetők nem érdeklik , akik meg tennének ellenük /állatvédők/ őket meg mindenben támadják .............. magyarország már eu tag ! de csak papíron ...


----------



## linda25 (2009 Február 9)

Erre rengeteg mindent lehetne mondani!


----------



## ronin55 (2009 Február 13)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek, most felteszek ide egy videót, előre szólok sokkoló lesz és megrázó, hogyan is viszonyul az ember az állatokhoz a 21. században!!! Tisztelet a kivételnek!!!


http://veg-tv.info/Earthlings


----------



## matyus13 (2009 Február 16)

Kell hát!! De először az emberekért kéne tenni akik állattá váltak...


----------



## wiwetta (2009 Február 16)

most készül egy petíció az állatvédelmi törvény módosítására. 50ezer aláírás szükséges. reméljük összegyűlik!


----------



## Szabo Piroska (2009 Február 17)

*állatcsonkolás*

sokállatom van itthon kutya macska halak három gyerek soha nem bántanám őket ők nem igazán tudnak még védekezni sem


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

Minden olyan embert aki bántja az állatokat börtönbe kellene zárni.De a magyar erre vonatkozó jogszabályok még gyerekcipőben járnak!Sajnos


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 7)

*Az olajfolt áldozatai*​ 



 
*Összeszámolták a Mexikói öbölben az olaj miatt elhullott állatokat.*​ 
A szövetségiek közzétettek egy jelentést, ami a Mexikói-öbölben élő állatok körében elszenvedett veszteségeket kísérli meg összegezni. A térségben dolgozó szakértők által gyűjtött adatok összegzése után igen szomorú számok tárultak elénk. A Deepwater Horizon áprilisban bekövetkezett robbanása óta 6,104 madarat, 609 tengeri teknőst és 100 emlőst gyűjtöttek be holtan a térségben. A mentőcsapatok megfeszített munkájának köszönhetően 535 élő tengeri teknőst gyűjtöttek be, melyek közül 456-ot borított valamilyen mértékben olaj. A madarak még rosszabbul jártak, közülük 2,079 példányt mentettek ki, ezek mindegyikét olajtól kellett megtisztítani. Az összesítés öt állam, Alabama, Florida, Louisiana, Mississippi és Texas statisztikái alapján készült. A szakemberek hozzátették, a számok nem teljesen pontosak, hiszen nem kerülhetett elő minden, az olaj miatt elpusztult állat, a begyűjtöttek között pedig akadhatnak olyanok, amelyek más okok miatt múltak ki.​ 


 
Azt gondolom amig csak *néznek* az "emberek"...és nem *látnak*...sajnos mindennaposak már az ilyen és ehez hasonló katasztrófák...és mindezek nemcsak az állatfajok eltűnéséhez vezetnek...,hanem sajnos egyetlen faj kihalása is... jelentős változást okoz az ökoszisztémában...,amiben ugye mi emberek is benne élünk...
Pont egy Kanadai kutató találta telibe a lényeget...amikor is azt mondta..."változtatni kell azon, hogy az emberek a tengereket kihasználják, különben ez az évszázad az utolsó, amikor még ehetünk tengeri halat."
No valoban el kellene már erősen gondolkozni ezen is...és tenni ez miatt...
Sztem az a baj...,hogy "mindenki" csak papol és nyomja az üres hegyibeszédet...ahelyett...hogy a káros és egyre veszélyesebb problémák kézzel fogható megoldásain "dolgoznának"...persze nem csak a tudosok és szakemberek...hiszen minden ember érdekének kellene lennie....a természet...az állatok maga az életünk terének-Földünknek a védelme! 
Mi emberek...felborítottuk az egyensúlyt...,de még nem késő helyretenni hibáinkat....csak elkellene végre kezdeni... ​


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Én is tudnék mit kezdeni az ilyen emberekkel,kipróbálni rajtuk ugyanazt ,amit ők tesznek.


----------



## Lillus77 (2010 November 8)

Én ugyanazt tenném az ilyen emberekkel,amit ők tesznek az állatokkal.


----------



## bondars (2010 November 9)

Az a baj, hogy az állatkínzást nem büntetik eléggé. A pénzbírság is kicsi, a börtönbüntetés meg csak adható!


----------



## smigi (2010 November 9)

Ezek emberek ?


----------



## kreszb (2010 November 10)

Hát igen! Én is megbotránkozom az ilyenen. Az hogy börtönbüntetést is kaphat az csak egy dolog. Ha halálra gázolnak egy kisgyereket azért is csak pár évet kap az illető.........................

Nem hiszem, hogy MO. ez sokat változna a közeljövőben.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 10)

kreszb írta:


> Hát igen! Én is megbotránkozom az ilyenen. Az hogy börtönbüntetést is kaphat az csak egy dolog. Ha halálra gázolnak egy kisgyereket azért is csak pár évet kap az illető.........................
> 
> Nem hiszem, hogy MO. ez sokat változna a közeljövőben.


 
Sajnos amig az emberek jóérzései "kimaradnak" a tudatalattijukból... az állatok iránt...addig semmi féle szankció nem akadályozza meg a "pusztitókat".... akik az állatokat bántják-gyilkolják és felhasználják akár anyagi javaik gyarapitásához...kizártnak tartom...,hogy szikrányi felelőségtudattal birnának...és összeségében...mert egy van...*élőlények*...amik csoportjába ugye az ember is helyt kapott...véleményem szerint a "pusztitók" nem is tudnak szeretni...fogalmuk sincs magáról az érzésről...hiszen minden embernek kell felelőséggel tartóznia ugy önmaga...,mint az emberek-állatok-természet felé...s ha nincs felelőség...nincs szeretet egyik felé sem...
Azt gondolom...,hogy sajnos a társadalmi *felelősségtudat baromi mélyen el van ásva...főleg az állatok és a természetet érintőekben...*

Nem szivesen iróm amit most...,de elgondolkodtató, hogy az állatoknál is sajnos létezik egy rendkivüli "állat alfaj" ami nagyobb mint a valós állatvilág...és ez az alfaj sajnos!...az emberek jó néhány egyede...


----------



## kingaeniko (2010 November 12)

Nem tudom megerteni hogy lehetnek egyes emberek ennyire kegyetlenek! Milyen jo volna ha errefele is lenne olyan allatrendorseg mint pl. Angliaban es Amerikaban. De itt nem erdekel senkit az allatok sorsa. Romania pl. tele van kobor kutyakkal. Mar csak a mi utcank sarkan van vagy 15. Es senkit sem erdekel milyen sorsra jutnak. Multkor lattam a hirekben, hogy egy ember agyonverte a lovat, mert az nem tudta athuzni a szekeret egy godron. Ilyenkor azon gondolkozom, hova lett az egyutterzes az emberekbol?


----------



## Nikoletto (2010 November 12)

Szerintem a legtöbbet a madarakért kellene tenni, szerintem ők a legszebbek...őket is dobozban ruhák közt hordják a kínzók...


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Igen teljes mértékben igazat adok. Tenni kellene az ellen, hogy ilyesmi megtörténjen.


----------



## hrety (2011 Március 4)

Én nem is tudom mit tennék ha valaki az én kutyámat bántaná, hiszen ő számunkra már családtag.


----------



## femystra (2011 Április 26)

ez már régebbi, de szerintem még aktuális
[HIDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkw_OUnVXqM[/HIDE]


----------



## szemikati (2011 Május 10)

Ilyenekkel tényleg semmi mást nem kell tenni, csak amit ő tesz egy védtelen jószággal.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 24)

*Hőségriadó! Megfőhetnek az állataink!*​ 
*Nyáron különösen figyeljünk a víz utánpótlása: a legjobb, ha két külön tálkát is megtöltünk vízzel, hogy ha az egyik elfogy, vagy felborul, akkor se szomjazzon a kutya, macska, vadászgörény és semmilyen állat...*​ 
*Sajnos felelőtlenek az emberek...az állattartók...*​ 
Minden nyáron több halálos áldozata van a hőségnek: még mindig sokan nem veszik komolyan, hogy autóban tilos állatot hagyni!!! Ilyen esetet látva....tapasztalva..., azonnal értesíteni kell az állatvédőket vagy a rendőrséget!​ 
A napon hagyott autó belsejében akár 60-90 °C is lehet ilyenkor. A kissé lehúzott ablak sem ad elég szellőzést, az állat a kánikulában néhány perc alatt hőgutát kap. Az sem megoldás, hogy egy fa alá áll a személygépkocsijával a tulajdonos, mert idővel a fa árnyéka elmozdul, és a kocsi egy része vagy egésze a tűző napra kerül. Ha látjuk, hogy valaki bezárni készül az állatát a kocsiba, figyelmeztessük a veszélyre! A tervezett elintéznivaló könnyen elhúzódhat, és akár 5-10 perc alatt is végzetes hőterhelés érheti az állatot.​ 
*A hőguta tünetei*​ 
A kutyák testhőmérséklete állandó, körülbelül 38 °C, de ha a levegő hőmérséklete is hasonlóan magas, akkor nagyon nehezen tudják a hőháztartásukat szinten tartani: izzadni nem tudnak, csupán a lihegéssel csökkenthetik a testhőmérsékletüket. Ha a kutya hőmérséklete eléri a 43 °C-ot, akkor a fehérje kicsapódik, a kutya szövetei, vagyis a húsa szinte megfő. Az állatot ekkor már nem lehet megmenteni.
Hőgutára jellemző tünet, ha az állat az oldalára dől, szája, orra habzik, nagyon liheg, a bőre süt a forróságtól, esetleg az állat görcsöl. Ilyenkor a hasánál kell megkezdeni a hűtést, jégakkuval, hideg vízzel, és ezzel együtt azonnal orvoshoz vinni az állatot. Extrém hideget azonban ne használjunk, tehát ne tegyük az állatot jéghideg vízbe, ad abszurdum hűtőszekrénybe, mert az sokkot okozhat. Hőguta esetén is életbevágóan fontos a gyors ellátás: a kezelés sikere jelentős részben azon múlik, mennyire gyorsan lehet elkezdeni​ 
*Víz, víz, víz!!!!*​ 
Nyáron különösen figyeljünk a víz utánpótlása: a legjobb, ha két külön tálkát is megtöltünk vízzel, hogy ha az egyik elfogy, vagy felborul, akkor se szomjazzon a kutya, macska, vadászgörény. Érdemes esetleg egy önitatót is beszerezni, ha valaki sokat, vagy sokáig van távol.​ 
*Kánikulában mi magunk sem szívesen végzünk megerőltető testedzést, ne várjuk el a kutyánktól sem, hogy ilyenkor fusson.* A sétát a kora reggeli és esti órákra időzítsük, így elkerülhető az is, hogy a mancsuk megégjen a forró aszfalton. Vigyázzunk arra, hogy a kutya ilyenkor semmiképp ne "kukázzon" mert a gyorsan bomló hulladékok betegséget okozhatnak. Az idős, szívbeteg kutyákat különösen óvjuk, adott esetben konzultáljunk állatorvossal a teendőkről. Ha állattal utazunk, rendszeresen álljunk meg, hogy inni és üríteni tudjon.
*A hőség, kánikula idején felelős állatbaráthoz méltó, ha a kocsiban, táskában van eldobható műanyag tányér és víz, ha szomjazó állatot, kóbor állatot látnak, friss vizet lehet nekik önteni, és értesíteni kell az állatvédőket.*​ 
*Kennelben és kertben*​ 
A kertben vagy kennelben tartott kutyákra is vigyázni kell. Legyen számukra árnyékos hely, ahová visszavonulhatnak, legyen bőségesen víz elérhető közelségben. A meleg elől sok kutya maga által ásott gödörbe húzódik, mert a talaj már 20 centis mélységben is több fokkal hűvösebb mint a levegő. Nem rosszaságból kaparnak gödröt, hanem jobb híján így hűtik magukat.
*Ha árnyék nélküli helyre zárt kutyát lát valaki, vagy az állat szenved a melegtől és láthatóan nem törődnek vele, jelenteni kell az állatvédőknek!*​ 
Bár a hosszú szőrzet védi a bőrt a naptól, de a szellőzést akadályozza. Előfordul, hogy a vastag bunda alatt a bőr befülled, begyullad, elfertőződik. A vakaródzás tovább ront a helyzeten: a kikapart sebeket beköphetik legyek. Épp ezért a dús, hosszú szőrű kutyákat nyáron érdemes nyírni.​ 
A húsos vagy konzervből adott eledelekkel is vigyázni kell ebben a hőségben, mert kibontva, kitálalva könnyen romlanak. Ha az állat megeszi az ilyen ételt, a hasmenéses, hányásos tünetek a kánikula idején kiszáradáshoz, és akár halálhoz is vezethetnek. Adjunk inkább többször kevesebb ételt, amit rögtön elfogyasztanak.​ 
*Figyeljünk a macskára és a madárra is!*​ 
Ha házikedvencünk gyógyszeres kezelésre szorul, akkor igyekezzünk pontosan beadni a gyógyszereit, és kissé hűvösebb helyet biztosítani számukra. Ez lehet egy hűvösebb pontja a lakásnak, például a fürdőszoba, vagy a lépcsőház kőpadlója. Sok cica ilyenkor a fürdőkádba, mosdókagylóba fekszik be, és a csöpögő csapból iszik.​ 
A madarak is könnyen hőgutát kaphatnak ilyenkor: testsúlyukhoz képest viszonylag nagy a testfelületük, és testhőmérsékletük is magas. A kalitkát tartsuk árnyékos, jól szellőző, de nem huzatos helyen, legyen a madár előtt friss víz és fürdési lehetőség is. 
A természetben élő madarak is nehezebben viselik a hőséget: ha nincs a közelben vízforrás, mi magunk is szerelhetünk fel itatót.
A házikedvencként tartott rágcsálóknak életveszélyt jelent, ha levegőtlen, fülledt helyiségben van a lakhelyük, vagy ha közvetlen napsütés éri őket. Ők is hőgutát kaphatnak. Az otthonukat 
rendszeresen takarítsuk ki, és előttük is mindig legyen víz.
Ugyanilyen gondosan ügyeljünk az akvárium vízhőmérsékletére, bár ez nagyon nehéz feladat: hűthetjük úgy, hogy a víz felét hűvösebbre (nem jéghidegre) cseréljük. Érdemes állott vizet használni erre a célra. Az oxigénellátásra is mindig figyeljünk: a levegőztető és a víztisztító rendszer működését rendszeresen ellenőrizzük.​ 

*Ne feledjük: felelősek vagyunk az állatainkért, és különösképpen vigyáznunk kell rájuk a hőség idején!*​


----------



## boni111 (2011 Október 11)

Magyar országon is van állatrendőrség, de sajnos az emberek még mindíg nem foglalkoznak kellőképpen az állatok sorsával, ezért sok esetben nem is tudnak cselekedni, mert ha nincs bejelentés, akkor nem lehet tenni semmit sem.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 15)

*Karácsony...*

*"Kell tenni valamit az állatokért"...*

Azt gondolom...,hogy most igy a karácsonyi ünnepekre való sűrgésbe-forgásba *nem szabadna megfeledkezni az állatokról sem...*hiszen akár házi kedvenceink...akár vadon is élnek...vagy éppen gazdátlanok és elhagyatottak...kijár nekik is a figyelem...a szeretet és egy kis engedékeny kedveskedés Karácsony ünnepén...és azt hiszem mint nekünk embereknek is öröm az ajándék...ugy kedvenceinknek az állatoknak is örömet jelent akár egy kis szalámi...egy egy sárgarépa és minden finom falat...
az állatok tartása biza felelősséggel jár...és ez a felelőség az ünnepek idején sem szakadhat meg...
talán a Húsvétra jellemzőbb az állatok ajándékozása a gyermekeknek...,de napjainkban a Karácsonyi ajándékok sorába egzotikus és különböző állatok is vannak...
fontosnak tartom..,hogy gondoljuk meg ha állatot kivánunk ajándékozni bárkinek is...,mert az élő állatokról nem lehet úgy lemondani...,mint egy megunt játékról...,nem lehet őket kikapcsolni..., és eltenni őket a fiókba...,amikor a gyerekek vagy felnőttek... már nem érzik "aktuálisnak" ezeket az állatokat...az ünnep elteltével...

és engedtessék meg egy kis jótanács... ünnep után a "felesleges", "megunt" állatokat... több helyen átveszik..., ez azonban az állatok szempontjából egyáltalán nem "megoldás"....hiszen az addig megszokott tartási...,etetési ismeretek hiányában..., no meg a játékként kezelés miatti kimerülés..., kifáradás következtében ezek az állatok rendszerint menthetetlenül...sajnos halálra vannak ítélve..., és az ünnepek után néhány nappal gyakran elpusztulnak 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>*A Karácsony fokozott veszélyhelyzetet teremt a társállatok..., elsősorban kutyák...,cicák számára...,*

*Karácsonykor az emberek szeretnek jókat enni....,sajnos sokan szeretnék az ünnepet az állatok számára is ünneppé tenni...,*

* pedig nekik nincs nagyobb ünnep annál, mint amikor a gazdájukkal vannak...!*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## overlady (2013 Január 31)

Az ilyen emberekkel ugyan azt kéne tenni amit ők csinálnak szegény állatokkal.


----------



## jekitucsi (2013 Február 2)

szemet szemert fogat fogert ,igy miert nem oK











-


----------



## Athene35 (2013 Május 22)

nekem is


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

Jézusom. Valami normális törvényt kéne hozni az ilyenek ellen.


----------

